# Dumb things your dog reacts to



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Just a fun lil post here... name some amusing things your dog reacts to!

I'll go first...

Anything with a velcro sound! Camera cases etc. My slippers are velcro, and when I put on my slippers it means we're going outside... so now anytime he hears anything velcro he comes running to me panting and excited!

The blinds on the front door -- if I want him to come to the front door, all I have to do is either open the front door or rattle the blinds and he thinks we're going out.

Doorbell... kinda... we have a doorbell repeater... the primary doorbell rings, which audible activates the repeater, then a second later the doorbell rings on the other side of the house... he only reacts to the 2nd bell, never the first!

The ice cube maker in the fridge -- he'll come running from anywhere in the house if he hears you getting ice cubes thinking he's gonna get one (he always does :lol.

Anyone else?


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2006)

Velcro slippers, Mike???? You are a DORK :lol: !

Caleb just gets his own ice cubes...and a few extras so I fall on my ass after they've melted... :roll:


----------



## Anne Jones (Mar 27, 2006)

My dogs react to the key being put into the back door lock....they know that they will be going outside. My female know that when she sees me unlock the front door that company is coming. If the doorbell rings...god help anyone that is in the way of their path to the front door. They will me mowed down for sure. My dogs hate it when I screw up & don't cancel the house alarm & stupidly open the door to let them out & then the alarm goes off...hurts my ears, too! My female just about turns inside out when she see my sons car or truck pull up to the front of the house.....he nolonger lives with us, but did when she was a puppy & she loves to torment him by nipping him & rough housing with him. And the real biggie for my female especially is to mention that we are going out in the truck or to the school......she starts screaming like a banchee. She knows & hopes that means that she is going to go to work!!!! And she screams at the top of her lungs all the way there!!! I truly think that she lives to work.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> Just a fun lil post here... name some amusing things your dog reacts to!
> 
> I'll go first...
> 
> Anything with a velcro sound! Camera cases etc. My slippers are velcro, and when I put on my slippers it means we're going outside... so now anytime he hears anything velcro he comes running to me panting and excited!.........


What about the fluffy pink duster, Mike??? And the t-shirt over the head?? HUH? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

He doesn't do the tshirt thing anymore  LOL

But yeah the garden hose, the vacuum cleaner, the broom and the mop all the get fluffy pink duster response from him, and so do palm tree frongs, and anything else like that LOL.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

*name some amusing things your dog reacts to!*

I usually have bare feet or just socks on in the house. All I have to do is start looking for my shoes and there will be a dog waiting at the door for a walk.

Leo watches dog shows (Eukanuba, et al) on Animal Planet. He likes side - profile - of the whole dog best. Also, when I watch training video clips, like Mike S's, the barking and the commands THRILL the dogs to pieces! The Pug will have his hands up on the desk trying to see the computer screen.

Once when Cesar Millan was using a choke on a handler-aggressive \"red-zone\" dog, even though there was zero dog vocalizing, Leo ran over to look when he heard the scrabbling of the dog's feet on the floor (just for a second, but it interested him very much).

They both (chow hounds to the max) follow me to the kitchen every single time.

And when I come home with butcher paper in the bags, joy breaks out. (I'm a vegetarian, so they know it's dog ingredients.)

What I love best is watching the dogs put their noses up and scent the breeze. Those noses are going like a rabbit's, and I often wonder how much info they are getting through that rush of smells on the breeze.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Jenni Williams said:


> Velcro slippers, Mike???? You are a DORK :lol: !
> 
> Caleb just gets his own ice cubes...and a few extras so I fall on my ass after they've melted... :roll:


To make his own cocktails?


----------



## Greg Long (Mar 27, 2006)

My Dutchie \"Shooter\" hates a small decorative horse thats about 8 in tall and 12 in long.He gets downright serious about it too but then again hes a way serious hound.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2006)

Connie, my ex used to let him have ice cubes b/c any form of water is Caleb's absolute favorite thing. One day he saw that there was really no reason to wait for Dad; all he had to do was push that lever and he could have all the ice he wanted...all day long...all over the floor. 

Greg, maybe Shooter's a bully, and he picks on THAT horse b/c the others tease him all day, but there's nothin' he can do about it...that is SO strange though... :?:


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

our trainer has a jack russell that reacts to blimps! if he sees one in the sky he goes nuts and won't stop barking at it until it goes away. it's really funny to see..


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Just looking at him. :roll: I can't even glance in Thunder's direction with out him going balistic. 'Whatcha wann do now old man\". \"I'm ready, just tell me whatcha wanna do\"....but hurry, cause I'm ready NOW!\" As for bad reactions, so far he's been in planes, helocoptors, fire houses with the bells and sirens going off, gunshots, boats, swimming, you name it! He's learned most disturbances lead to some kind of play time. Did I tell yas I'm to old fer this? He's going to keep my young or kill me! :lol:
Tim, I'll bet if you lived with a JRT you wouldn'y think it was so funny. I got one of those crazy little [email protected][email protected] MiniMals. :roll:  :wink:


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

yeah, he's a neat dog. jim has trained him to bite the sleeve, out, search, etc. we did this one thing on film (i haven't seen it yet tho), where i am handling the dog and a suited suspect is behind me. the badguy knocks me down and i'm in a crawling position on all four and the dog vaults off of my back and apprehends the bad guy. i'm going to start bugging him for the video...










that's him going after one of our SWAT guys at a SWAT training...










and that's him biting me...


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

OK that's the coolest thing I've seen in a while LOL. I remember someone saying something about a Schutzhund Border Collie.... I wonder who that was.

Also someone I know locally has a miniature pinscher or a chihuahua or one of those lil black dogs like that trained to do agitation work, but won't bite equipment... probably bite your finger, but not equipment. Most aggressive looking dog I've ever seen though, that lil fella scares me LOL.


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> OK that's the coolest thing I've seen in a while LOL. I remember someone saying something about a Schutzhund Border Collie.... I wonder who that was.
> 
> Also someone I know locally has a miniature pinscher or a chihuahua or one of those lil black dogs like that trained to do agitation work, but won't bite equipment... probably bite your finger, but not equipment. Most aggressive looking dog I've ever seen though, that lil fella scares me LOL.


yeah, back before i knew jim he had a min pin named Migo that he trained for protection work. he used a thick, leather glove. i wish i could have seen that one.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2006)

I don't know if this belongs here, but I can ask Widget to choose between two things, and he'll answer me. I ask him if he wants to go to McDonald's and get a burger, or go to Mom's and see Frisco (Frisco is my Mom's cocker). He cocks his head and waits quietly for me to repeat each one separately. He starts squealing at whichever one he want to do. I did it like a hundred times before I was convinced he knew what he was doing...Then the neighbors all had to do it, and I had to go to McDonald's AND my Mom's.

He reacts to anyone saying the name \"Frisco,\" too. I can tell him Mom and Frisco are coming over and he gets as excited as he would if I asked this in the car, but he goes to the window instead. I wish all my dogs were this smart! I swear, I can ask him questions in a complete sentence and he knows what the hell I'm talking about. Or maybe it's because I'm so far gone, I ONLY talk to him...


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Very cool Tim! If my guy wasn't blind in one eye, down in the back and NOT crazy, I'd have him in Schutzhund. My old Border terrier gets depressed even thinking about biting someone. Our club has GSDs, Rotts, Mals, Dobe, Pressas, Bandog, Pitts and a long lost ACD whos owner fell in love and we haven't seen him in a year.


----------



## Hil Harrison (Mar 29, 2006)

:lol: Nice pics Tim of the Jack on the sleeve  

On of my dogs is anti smoking :roll: if you just show him an unlit cigarette he will curl his lip up and show his teeth and start sneezing :roll: I will see if I can make a pic of that sometime. He could go straight through to a TV ad :lol: It's a scream!

Some of the other dogs go crazy and bark hearing a doorbell on TV...........crazy Belgian mali's .......we dont even have a doorbell :lol: 

Oh and the cream aerosol can.........one spray in the kitchen and they go crazy :lol:


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

If I'm in the computer room, & Arkane hears something strange outside, he runs into the room, looks up at me & starts making sort of a weird little sneezing noise! He keeps staring at me & sneezing. If I ignore him, he runs back & forth, looking at me like \"GET YOUR FAT ASS UP & INVESTIGATE\"! If someone comes up to the yard, he does his funny brave puppy bark. He is very cute, I'm getting rather attached to the little sob.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Jenni Williams said:


> I don't know if this belongs here, but I can ask Widget to choose between two things, and he'll answer me. I ask him if he wants to go to McDonald's and get a burger, or go to Mom's and see Frisco (Frisco is my Mom's cocker). He cocks his head and waits quietly for me to repeat each one separately. He starts squealing at whichever one he want to do. I did it like a hundred times before I was convinced he knew what he was doing...Then the neighbors all had to do it, and I had to go to McDonald's AND my Mom's..........


Leo does this, in a way. If he comes up and stares at me, I can run through the list and he'll be calm and poker-face until I hit the right one.

\"Go out?\" nothing

\"Toy?\" nothing

\"Hungry?\" YES! Jump up, twirl three times, race to kitchen.......


90% of the time it's \"hungry,\" but \"go out\" is the occasional winner.


----------



## Stacia Porter (Apr 8, 2006)

The first time Achilles noticed the TV was just hilarious. I have often wished we had a camera set up at that moment. I have a 52 inch big screen and of course he'd seen it from 9 weeks old on. At about 5 months a good old public servicve announcement came on with a guy in dress greens full length on the screen with a white background (discussing veteran's burial benefits -- gotta love Armed Forces Network television). Anywhoo Achilles was on the floor in front of hte tv chewing a toy of some sort. This guy starts talking and he cocks his head. He stands up, cocks his head the other. Walks up to the TV. Stares for a moment, adn then lets loose with teh bark! He stood nose to tv with this \"guy\" barking his fool head off and wouldn't quit.

Then commerical goes to dead air and he sees his own reflection. Well that got him started again!!! I get him to quit and the show comes back on (maybe 24 or something like that). He starts going off on the people in that show!

After that he quieted down and has never done it since, but MAN.

He also dislikes my dishwasher. You can fire a gun next to this dog and he couldn't care less, but if the dishwasher starts making banging noises he jumps back from it and has to \"investigate\" :roll: 

That Jack on the sleeve is amazing! I know of someone who protection trained a yorkie...wishh I had been able to see that!


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

:lol: That tv thing is funny. Dean trained a schipperke to bite the sleeve, but I don't remeber if they actually did a sch routine or anything.


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

susan tuck said:


> :lol: That tv thing is funny. Dean trained a schipperke to bite the sleeve, but I don't remeber if they actually did a sch routine or anything.


a couple that used to live in my neighborhood had two of those. vicious little creatures they were....


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

I really like them. In fact, I contemplated getting one after Zorba, because for a little dog, they are tuff plus the long life span. On top of that they are very cool looking, like little herders! Some have told me they can be a little yappy, but I figure that's an owner issue not a breed issue. In the end, I got another GSD, I'm nothing if not loyal!


----------



## Marjolein van den Berg (Apr 11, 2006)

My dog, Dingo, reacts to the name of his favourite female friend, Cusca, I can't say it out loud, he'll start racing 'round and barking like mad :roll: 

Also reacts to me getting his chain(necklace?), he knows we're going training with the chain, normally he wears a nylon collar, if I do this too soon before leaving for training I end up with a redecorated house :roll:


----------



## Sarah Hall (Apr 12, 2006)

My pup goes crazy when I open up a baby food jar of meat, nothing else but the meat, and especially the beef. 
Also he barks at dogs on tv, my Schutzhund book, and the dryer. Oh, and also :roll: when I turn on the light in my kitchen.
Crazy crazy crazy!!! :lol:


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Well since I now have another dog I can list the things that set her off lol.

Me moving... my pant legs... my shoes... my hands... my fingers... anything that moves... whenever there is even a hint of food scent in the air... did I mention body parts yet?....


----------



## Michele McAtee (Apr 10, 2006)

Dumb? OR just freaking hilarious? Or both?

I posted this on a howling thread a while back on another forum, but if I am playing this one Mozart CD I have, MoJo is fine, no biggy UNTIL the 4th song which is a symphony, I don't know if it is his favorite or what, but he will literally come RUNNING in the dog door if he was outside, or in another room, he comes running full speed ahead, arrives 2 feet from the stereo and assumes the howling position and lets it roar. It is so funny to watch, it's like he can't get there to sing along fast enough. 

He also does the howling thing to the harmonica, but doesn't _run_ to it. 

As for just plain DUMB, the second I pick up the prong, he's flippin. Those "necklaces", as someone called them, aren't the quietest things and they are hard to sneak to the door. He's all like "OH WE getta go, getta go now, oh my, geeta goooooo!!!! WOOOOHHOOOOO!" 

And there goes the entry way 6x6 carpet, flying folded towards the wall, even though it has one of those rug holder things underneath it. (Like the dog is deprived or something, we go out every day!!!) Thankfully, the carpet doesn't go flying everyday.

I just thought~hmmm~maybe lemon spray to chill him a little? Oh, thats another topic. :?


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

My dad has a male Boston Terrier who is trained on the sleeve and the suit. I say trained, but there really was no training to get him there.The first time either was presented to him; he went right to work. Now he follows the commands to engage and out. That little dog is something else. He thinks hes ten foot tall and bulletproof. He's got more drive than any dog I've ever seen! He's also finished in exlposive detection.


----------

